# looks like appeasing Iran will not work



## eagle7_31 (May 26, 2014)

Iran Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More | The Daily Caller

But I'm sure the modern day Neville Chamberlain left will look the other way.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.

Try not wetting your bed over such things, for a change.


----------



## OKTexas (May 26, 2014)

When are they going to stop playing their game and just turn that whole shit hole into a glass parking lot? The SOB essentially declared war on the US, let's give him one by the megaton.


----------



## eagle7_31 (May 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.
> 
> Try not wetting your bed over such things, for a change.




I rest my case.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

OKTexas said:


> When are they going to stop playing their game and just turn that whole shit hole into a glass parking lot? The SOB essentially declared war on the US, let's give him one by the megaton.


And the spokesperson for utter morons, and terror, has spoken.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

eagle7_31 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.
> ...


What you should rest is the idea that you have any say in the matter, which you don't so grow the fuck up.


----------



## eagle7_31 (May 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




Tell ya  what, when Iran decides to use a dirty bomb or engages in similar activities, you won't have the chance to wipe the egg off your faces.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

The Obama Administration has been pwned by a bunch of two bit camel jockeys. His entire approach has been revealed as simply wrong and naive.  Iran doesnt want to talk.  Iran wants to destroy people.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.
> 
> Try not wetting your bed over such things, for a change.



No, they actually dont have that right.  They forfeited it when they declared they would wipe Israel off the map.  They forfeit it again when they declare jihad on the U.S. When someone declares war on you you dont sit around and wait to see what happens.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

eagle7_31 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...


You mean "if", and "if" they push Israel into the sea, that is how it happens on this rock.  Learn history.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> No, they actually dont have that right.  They forfeited it when they declared they would wipe Israel off the map.  They forfeit it again when they declare jihad on the U.S. When someone declares war on you you dont sit around and wait to see what happens.


You are incorrect, and they, as a nation, have every right to declare war upon other nations.  We sure as hell do.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Administration has been pwned by a bunch of two bit camel jockeys. His entire approach has been revealed as simply wrong and naive.  Iran doesnt want to talk.  Iran wants to destroy people.
> ...



You didnt bother to read the OP.  How typical.
Yes, Iran is pledged to destroy Israel.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.



And they will use that "right" to destroy America.

Do you support that?


----------



## eagle7_31 (May 26, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Administration has been pwned by a bunch of two bit camel jockeys. His entire approach has been revealed as simply wrong and naive.  Iran doesnt want to talk.  Iran wants to destroy people.
> ...



The same ex-president who is a Holocaust denier?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.
> ...


I doubt it very much but it doesn't change a damn thing here.  Nations fight it out, that's how it works.

Remember when North Korea was the big thing you guys were wetting your pants over?  Now it's North what?  Move along.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > DiabloBlanco said:
> ...


He denied the Holocaust happened.  That's hardly questionng the sources, which is absurd anyway.  The Holocaust is probably the best attested historic event ever.
Do you really think Iran works like the US and presidents can have radically different policies and views?  You're ignorant.  That's the only explanation.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 26, 2014)

eagle7_31 said:


> Iran Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More | The Daily Caller
> 
> But I'm sure the modern day Neville Chamberlain left will look the other way.





They aren't looking the other way.

They want the US at least weakened if not destroyed.

Chamberlin was just a pussy, liberals are traitors. That is at least the liberals who are cognizant of what the agenda is. Ordinary bed wetters are useful idiots as we're all aware.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 26, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> DiabloBlanco said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



It's just too bad the USSR, China, Cambodia, or North Korea weren't invaded during the mass executions and forced famines undertaken during the worst parts of those leftist regimes.

The holocaust in Germany was tame in comparison, but because the Germans were conquered by allied forces, their crimes were very well documented and there was evidence gathered in  spite of Nazi efforts to destroy it.

Funny that the Iranians are insane enough to promote the idea it was a hoax, but there are also bed wetters who will attempt to discredit those who point to the mass murders inflicted by other leftist regimes.

These are some truly sick fucking parasites we're dealing with.


----------



## jillian (May 26, 2014)

eagle7_31 said:


> Iran Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More | The Daily Caller
> 
> But I'm sure the modern day Neville Chamberlain left will look the other way.



because invading a foreign country and deposing its leader worked so well in iraq.

typical neocon loon.... war war war... no thought to a) the results or b) how you pay for it.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 26, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > DiabloBlanco said:
> ...



When there's a mushroom cloud over a US city, this assclown will still deny that "proof".


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

jillian said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More | The Daily Caller
> ...



OK, we see your allegiance to Obama's failed presidency takes precedence over Israel.

Yeah, we really failed at the Iraq invasion.  Saddam is still in power and we totally screwed up.
Oh, wait.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2014)

Israel is our ally and deserves our loyalty.  Iran is an enemy.  There is nothing to be loyal to.  

Iran intends to destroy the United States.   Liberals think they will have peace if Iran has liberal assistance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2014)

You neo-cons are out of and going to stay out of political power.

Go join Wolfowitz down at the corner bar to drink  your sorrows away.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> You don't think Hillary will win election in 2016 Jake? I think she would attack Iran as fast as possible if elected...


Not a chance.  Once we come home, we'll be home for a good long time.  We can't win there, we shouldn't be there.

If you truly want peace, push Israel into the sea.  That will get you close.


----------



## Peach (May 26, 2014)

Iran is weaker than the rhetoric that is spit out. Rouhani is more moderate than the last buffon, and has no more power.


----------



## Peach (May 26, 2014)

jillian said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More | The Daily Caller
> ...





PaintMyHouse said:


> DiabloBlanco said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think Hillary will win election in 2016 Jake? I think she would attack Iran as fast as possible if elected...
> ...




NOT A CHANCE, Israel will remain, and we will fight for THAT.


----------



## blackhawk (May 26, 2014)

Is anyone supposed to be surprised by this?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2014)

It will take more than pushing Israel into the sea.  We would make a kind of peace by converting to islam, living under sharia law and executing Jews,  Christians and homosexuals.   Surely if it means peace liberals won't mind executing homosexuals along with Christians and Jews.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2014)

eagle7_31 said:


> looks like appeasing Iran will not work


This doesnt make any sense. 

No one advocates appeasing Iran.


----------



## Antares (May 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You neo-cons are out of and going to stay out of political power.
> 
> Go join Wolfowitz down at the corner bar to drink  your sorrows away.



Neo-Con= Anyone to the Right of Jake 

You actually think we are going to Vote for Bush?


----------



## Antares (May 26, 2014)

Peach said:


> Iran is weaker than the rhetoric that is spit out. Rouhani is more moderate than the last buffon, and has no more power.



Iran is less than they were when they took 8 years to fight Iraq to a draw.

Rouhani is a puppet to the Mullahs plain and simple.


----------



## Peach (May 26, 2014)

Antares said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is weaker than the rhetoric that is spit out. Rouhani is more moderate than the last buffon, and has no more power.
> ...



True, but this puppet knows their limits. Like Saddam's Iraq, pre Bush's war, keeping electricity on in the cities is a time consuming task. Thus, more bluff as the country weakens. -1/9% percent growth in the economy, deemed "in transition" by world economists.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (May 26, 2014)

Peach said:


> NOT A CHANCE, Israel will remain, and we will fight for THAT.


I'm sure that you will, until you are waist-deep in salt water and it is once again consigned to the history books.  Just a matter of time.


----------



## MACAULAY (May 26, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



------------------------------
Possibly the most fucked up response I have ever read on this board.  That's You, PaintMyHouse.  I must say though, that I admire the audacity of following up that rank bullshit with "Learn History."


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like appeasing Iran will not work
> ...



But that is Obama's policy.  We had imposed sanctions, which were working.  The Iranians came and said they were ready to talk, because the sanctions were hurting them.  Obama jumped all over it, just as he jumped all over Putin's hand out of his self made shitstorm in Syria, and Obama agreed to relax sanctions in exchange for talks.  That's it. Iran did not give up anything.  Obama gave up a working sanctions regime.  If that isn't appeasement I don't know what is.


----------



## jillian (May 26, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



false. but nice neo con rant.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 26, 2014)

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Poor delusional left nut sucker.  Never the same since Wiener melted down.


----------



## JeffRoberts (Jul 29, 2014)

Antares said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is weaker than the rhetoric that is spit out. Rouhani is more moderate than the last buffon, and has no more power.
> ...



Even "weak" countries can cause major trouble. Although Iran signed a treaty saying they wouldn't continue to build their nuclear weapons program, it looks like they continue to do so. 

Someone's got to stay on top of it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.
> ...



Please link your citations. Thank you. Was it from Jack Lew?  No it must of been Clifford May in   http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/300864/what-iran-s-rulers-want-clifford-d-may


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

Antares said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is weaker than the rhetoric that is spit out. Rouhani is more moderate than the last buffon, and has no more power.
> ...



Of course they are, they have been sanctioned to death, just like Iraq was.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

Peach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



Who do you mean by WE??


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



LOL @ the daft bint who never cites an actual source trying to ask for links...thanks for the chuckle : ))


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Marg I link everything , you just don't bother reading them. read the link above. Clifford May job is to write propaganda on Iran to well do the same to Iran as was done to Iraq.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

Why should Israel be allowed nukes and Iran not?


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 12, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Iran has every right to take their position and build their weapons.  They are still kind of pissed at us for overthrowing their democratically elected government and replacing it with our CIA puppet who turned the country into a police state.
> 
> Try not wetting your bed over such things, for a change.



Is this lie still being proffered?  The US did not overthrow anyone, and spewing KGB-initiated propaganda will not make it true any more than saying the moon is made of cheese.

"Police state"?  Idiot, go research how much more free iran was under the shah than it has been under the islamist filth the last 35 years.

Facts much, chimp?


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 12, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> You are incorrect, and they, as a nation, have every right to declare war upon other nations.  We sure as hell do.



Do you just make shyt up as you go along?  Members of the UN cannot issue threats to destroy another member, it is against the UN charter, idiot.  Facts much?


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 12, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> If you truly want peace, push Israel into the sea.  That will get you close.



Yeah, you're even less intelligent than i thought. 

It takes so little brains to hide one's head in the sands, hoping that the animal terrorist/violent filth will stop after Israel and continue onward... 

How's that liberal in the WH doing WRT to china, russia, iran, syria, and so many other places ?  Looks like that policy of appeasement is really working out well.


----------

